# Urban Archery



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just saw this.
http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_13810829
They use in the east to control white tail deer, why not here? Read the comments, doesn't look like it will happen soon. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there some pretty good comments on there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BOU has been working on proposals and has submitted a few. Still looks like a possibility.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd be all for it!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What bow hunter wouldn't?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Leave them alone! Let them race around on the Greens! Like Golf is worth anything!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the Urban Bow Hunt sounds great in theory but talk about opening a can of worms. Just think about the current issues (Issues brought up at the central RAC by the HOA of immigration canyon) we have with the extended hunt and residents. I know its a few bad apples.....but that's all it takes. The last thing in the world I would want is to do anything to jeopardize the extended hunts. I would like to hear the proposal that BOU has in mind.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I would rather see public hunters take deer out than some private company. However it would need to be very controlled so as to eliminate the " bad apples".
For example it could be like a club or organization of bowhunters that would hook up land owners with possible hunters. The land owners could report how ethical and responsible the hunter was and then the club could weed out bad behavior. This is my thought on the entire front side. If it could be enforced. People who break rules and ethics on the front should lose the privilege for a long time.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I would rather see public hunters take deer out than some private company. However it would need to be very controlled so as to eliminate the " bad apples".
> For example it could be like a club or organization of bowhunters that would hook up land owners with possible hunters. The land owners could report how ethical and responsible the hunter was and then the club could weed out bad behavior. This is my thought on the entire front side. If it could be enforced. People who break rules and ethics on the front should lose the privilege for a long time.


Good idea, but sound like the SFW.... Members have the advantage and the big members have all the advantages!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> BOU has been working on proposals and has submitted a few. Still looks like a possibility.


Don't hold yer breath.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There would need to be a better test than the current ethics course for the extended, that course is a joke.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

You guys need to read more about these before you jump all over them. Back east these are very organized groups of people who are monitored very closely by the local municipalities and they do have a battery of tests including an accuracy test. They also don't get to wait for a deer they want. When you get into the stand on these hunts you shoot the first deer that gives you a shot whether it is a milk on the lips fawn or a 200" buck. These programs do work but I can promise you that not all tag holders would be able to hunt it as only a select group would be used. This is the biggest way all of the yahoo dumb aces away from trouble.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure I like the idea of only a "select few". Granted, I understand that if everyone did it then it could be trouble....I think they should offer an intense course for it...you pay for it with your own money, there is a test at the end, if you pass you get an "Urban tag". If you don't pass, you don't hunt Urban. I think it should be open to anyone that wants to take the class, not just a "select few".


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The plan is in development with DWR and several sportsmen's groups. . . and may be implemented in urban areas away from the front as well... 

Everything mentioned here has been discussed and may be addressed as early as 2010, but it won't help the "Sniper" news media situation being touted in the Weber, Davis and SLC areas for this year.

Some ideas that have been thrown out:
"Earn-a-buck", "Feed the hungry", Dedicated archers, . . . add your suggestions please... we are looking for ideas and ways to implement them that city and county politicians will look favorably on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the insight and efforts.


----------

